# holding his tail to the side when moving



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I just noticed this the other day - My horse holds his tail off to the left side, mostly after cantering, but i see him sort of hold it off to the side when he steps to the side or bends. it sort of reminds me of when a mare is in heat, but he's a gelding. unfortunatly i have no pictures to show you, but i'll try to describe what he looks -- He holds his tail up, away from the body, with the bend starting right where the tail meets the body. hopefully you guys can picture this! 

anyway, i have the saddle fitter coming out sometime next week, just incase the saddle is causing him discomfort, or is creating some pressure points that may be causing pain. I am also thinking about getting a message therapist out, but if this sounds like something a chiropractor should get involved in i'd rather spend my money on that.

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would have a chiro come out and adjust him, did it come on suddenly, or did you just not really notice before, but he's probably been doing it a while, and he shows no other signs of discomfort. Some horses just naturally hold their tails funny. My dad's gelding held his tail to the side, not really up high, but just over to the side so everyone could see his butt lol. My Thoroughbred would hold her tail up like an Arabians when she was excited or feeling good (which looked really weird, cause her tails was very very thick and long, looked like it belonged on a warmblood not a thoroughbred). Even if its not a new thing, it would benefit him to have a chiro out. Often times they don't give any signs that somethings out of place, but yet the chiro comes out and says that they are stiff ect., and you would never have known without the chiro coming and telling you that.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a thoroughbred gelding that did that too, had a chiro out and he confirmed what we thought, a broken tail.

Don't panick, it shouln't affect him at all..


----------



## kat44bg (Sep 2, 2010)

A gelding I train just started doing this. We have tried everything to try and figure out what could be causing him to do it. Chiro is first suggestion which we did and he had a few points that needed adjustment but didnt have anything to do with him holding his tail to the side. He has been checked by the vet and accupunctured many times. He was having a slight soundness issue at the time and now he's sound but tail is the same....That's our mystery horse. Hopefully yours is just a minor chiro fix


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like a wry tail.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

something that was not mentioned i thought i mite as well throw out there, Arabians sometimes do this. its not very pretty but i guess its a breed characteristic some Arabians have.


----------

